# Matching Panel said ..................................



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

A unanimous YES!!!!    

We've had such a lovely day, matching panel only last half an hour and we was only asked 2 easy questions (which we didn't actually answer, just blabbered through     ) Got the news and that was it!!!

We then met our son's (can't believe i'm saying that) FC's for lunch and exchanged all photo's etc so we now have 3 albums of photo's already   And a memory box    

Then we've been out to dinner to celebrate just the two of us   

We cannot believe how perfectly planned everything has been through this, through the whole process we've thought we'd never get to this point, thinking something would go wrong (as usual).  It never has and everything feels so right!

Only 11 days to go until we meet OUR SON  

One extremely chuffed Mummy & Daddy


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW Wynnster............what brilliant news, that's just great, hugest congratulations to both of you, I bet you're on top of the world!! not long till your L.O comes home, how exciting, am totally thrilled for you. bet you'll be busy preparing now!!
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

I am so pleased for you both.

Really glad you have had a lovely day and only 11 days until you meet your son   

Please keep us up to date with how things go.

All the best for you and your new addition.

Shazjohn xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

That is excellent news i am so pleased for you will have to have a meet up 

Kimx x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Aw congratulations Wynnster... that is wonderful news.  Must be an incredible feeling.  I'm so happy for you and your DH.   

Love Boomy xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY Wynnster   
Great News, well done 
countdown to mummyville now begins, how will you ever sleep those 11 sleeps 

kj x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations thats fantastic news bet you can't wait to meet him.
Sarah


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

That is lovely Wynnster

   

I am so happy for you both.
xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh Wynnster, i am so so happy for you   

well done, you must be on cloud 9!!!

what questions did they ask you?

Julia x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!

Love Andrea
x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations to you both on passing panel for your little boy.    
Love emsina xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

woooo hooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo

so pleased for you!

ritz


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!

What a fantastic feeling, you are meeting your Son in 10 days time!

Can't wait to hear about intros, so pleased for you.
Love
OT x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Fantastic news!!! Many, many, many congratulations.

Lots of love Crusoe
xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive congratulations! xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks guys  

We're still smiling and have had some lovely cards already to welcome the new addition    

Think the neighbours may guess soon though with an 'it's a boy' balloon in the window  

Counting down the days until we finally meet him, still getting daily 'mummy and daddy' texts from ds for the time being though (how clever for 16 months   ) 

Thanks again for the lovely messages, I will be printing this page out for sure


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Huge congratulations to you and dh.  Won't be long until you meet him now


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Wynster,

CONGRATULATIONS       


it makes the whole process soooo worthwhile doesnt it when you get to this stage and it gets better and better.......

Dawny
x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Woo Hoo! Brilliant news. Congratulations  

Amanda


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Fabulous news Wynster and DH! Am thrilled to bits for you! Congratulations on the arrival of your son 

  

[fly]           [/fly]

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Brilliant news, so pleased for you    

Enjoy your new life ahead with your son.

Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oooooo congrats to you both xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

A big, massive, huge...

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] to the new mummy and daddy and their darling son!

Kay xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks Again  

Only 1 week now until he is placed in our Arms Forever  

He loves the DVD of us and has watched it LOADS! FC said he went straight up to the TV this morning, then pushed the buttons on the dvd player so she asked if he wanted to watch mummy & daddy and he sat and watched the whole thing silently from beginning to end, which fc said is unheard of as nothing normally holds his attention for that long    So lovely  

Counting down the days till  Inro's begin


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh wow! That is soooooo cute. How old is he? DId I miss that bit? Sorry if I did.

Kay xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Kay

He is 16 months now and SOOOOOOO Cute  

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

OH lovely.Yummy. He is gonna get soooooooo many hugs. (((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))

Kay xxx


----------

